# Cleaning Oxidation From Reloading Brass



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

What do you use to remove the blueish oxidation that develops on some cases?
I'm hoping to find something that I can soak them in that will break down the oxidation.


----------



## D J (Jul 8, 2010)

I use a tumbler / polisher. If you want to soak, you could try a sonic cleaner.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

I don't have a wet tumbler, but started prewashing my brass before running it through traditional tumbling media. I just use an old bucket with a lid, hot water dawn dish soap and a little bit of Lemishine or something comparable with citric acid. 

It's an added step, and they need rinsed well. You will have to spread the brass out and let it dry completely before tumbling. This has made a difference on the amount of dust when I separate the media and the brass comes out looking brand new. 

Alternatively invest in a wet tumbler and stainless media. It does a great job and eliminates all the toxic dust floating around from separating traditional media.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Iosso brass cleaner








Iosso Brass Case Cleaner Kit


Iosso Brass Case Cleaner is a quick and easy liquid brass cleaner that removes fouling, tarnish, oil and grime from cases leaving brass bright and...




www.midwayusa.com




Knock out the primers before adding the brass to the Iosso. It will keep the Iosso from getting so dirty. you can use the Iosso over an over again.

Check youtube for a video.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Youtube link


----------



## Uncle Paul (Jul 10, 2004)

If it’s the discoloration on the mouth of rifle cartridges left over after annealing your going to have a hard time removing it, Toxic Dust well that’s a new one for me after reloading for over 40 years I learn something new.I tumble my brass always have using walnut and trying every product there is to polish and for dust control I came across something very simple.I use mineral spirits to clean my guns and have it on my bench in a spray bottle, so to use add media to the bowl and turn it on then give it maybe 6-10 sprays with the spirits. If I was to guess if you use 4 cups of media you might add a tablespoon of spirits then add I sheet of fabric softner if you have any dust during tumbling give it another spray.My shells come out looking better than new with a very high polish.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Maybe you don't consider the lead in primers toxic... I certainly do.... 😂


----------



## Uncle Paul (Jul 10, 2004)

you can reuse the media a few times but the dryer sheet will be almost black after the first time, when you go to use it again I just start the tumbler and give it maybe 4 shots and a new sheet, like I said have been doing this for years and this is by far the best method I have found after 4 hours shell come out looking better than new


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks guys. 
I don't have a dry tumbler so I've been doing a general cleaning using Dawn and Dishwasher Magic(supposed to be a little better than Lemishine) which works great!
My friend with a dry tumbler is very impressed, and there is no dust that he has to deal with.
But its the oxidation I've been looking for a solution to.

It looks like Blue Pike hit on exactly what I'm after, a simple soaking solution to the oxidated brass that makes very simple the additional step to get rid of the blueish green oxidation.
I see the front of the IOSSO bucket states it gets rid of oxidation. I've now ordered some. 
Thanks again everyone.

Say, maybe we should have a "Reloader's Corner" forum?


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I buy a gallon jug of the concentrated cleaner HVac guys use on AC coils. I mix strong gallon water to 1/2 pint concentrate. This cleans cases but comes out dull after cold water rinse to stop cleaning action. Short trip in vibrating cleaner will shine them up. I don’t bother myself.


----------

